
Nicholas Felton Recorded His Personal Data for 10 Years - basseq
http://www.wired.com/2015/10/nicholas-felton-obsessively-recorded-his-private-data-for-10-years/
======
FireBeyond
Upvoted. I always used to love checking out his Feltron Annual Reports.

------
natewevans
I can never get enough of my Felton reports. Keep em up!

